# Amazing Zoe on her Way!!



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations Zoe and Chelsea. That's a great picture of Zoe.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wow!!!*

That is wonderful! I'd love to see more photos and hear how their trip turns out!! You must be so proud!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Like every proud "Aunt" here is a picture we took at a meet this summer. I am just on Cloud 9. Chelsea kept working when so many said that Papillions wouldn't do well in Agility. Well she is proving this is incorrect! When both your heart and the dogs heart is in it, the Sky is the Limit!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, look at Zoe go. Good luck to them both.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Go Zoe and Chelsea! Is the show going to be aired on TV so we can cheer them on from home?!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know if it will be televised or not. There is a thread in the Agility section where this is asked. I am going to keep checking to see if there is any way we can watch. Hopefully the family will take video's.

She also received an invite for her Pap Donnie. It is to the "Preferred" Agility Nationals again in Reno. Donnie has only one eye from an attack by a larger dog at a meet a few years ago. He had a year to recoup then slow transission back into agility. Know he had a great year this year, but didn't know he had enough points to receive his invite! So we will have 2 papillions representing our family there. I am about to burst from pride of all my neice did with work and dedication to get Donnie back doing something he loves.

Go Team Davang! 

Will let you know if I find it is being televised for all of us. There are many of our forum dogs going too. Just so exciting.


----------



## clarajames (Dec 21, 2011)

That's amazing and it is really a good place to go with kids for outing.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My neice and her Papillion are in Reno, scared to death, but determined to do her best at the AKC National Agility Competition. Just spoke to her, and dang, I wish I could have been with her.

Zoe is a wonder and running at her best right now. I just hope they both leave and feel satisfied they have done their best. So excited, but so nervous too.

All my friends here, please keep your fingers crossed for this beautiful little Papillion and my fantastic neice. As all others there, they have worked their hearts and souls for this. Wonderful opportunity and one she will remember for a lifetime!

I am so proud!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

:crossfing for a good outcome for Zoe and your niece.

We have 3 Papillons in our agility class....they are amazing little dogs. They put my Goldens to shame.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's awesome, big Congratulations to your niece and Zoe and best of luck to them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your niece and Zoe have a wonderful time!
Zoe is tooooo cute - getting some serious air.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How exciting! :banana: Zoe is a doll...I'd love to see her in action. Wishing for a fantastic time for your niece and Zoe.


Here's some info, (is that your niece in any of the pictures, (give the pictures a second to come up)? I see two papillons...):

http://www.akc.org/events/agility/national_agility_championship/


----------

